
How Do You Name Your Servers - magnetion
Random question, as I sit here trying to determine how to creatively name a block of servers.  What kind of naming scheme do you use to name your servers?
======
MrZongle2
Crack open Tolkien's _The Silmarillion_ or the appendices to _Return of the
King_ and you won't lack for names.

------
stuff4ben
Repeat after me, servers are cattle, not pets.

~~~
stray
Elsie.

------
bwackwat
This is a hilariously difficult question, and I think stuff4ben provided a
great answer.

I'm going to start naming my web servers:

web-server-load-balancer

web-server-1

web-server-2

web-server-3

------
stray
Beach cities. Navy ships. Grateful Dead songs.

------
gspyrou
Greek Gods names.

